# 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10031585.shtml



> Dark Match
> 
> 1. The Uso Brothers defeated The Prime Time Players in 4:30. Quick back and forth match with the Uso's going over.
> 
> ...


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10031586.shtml



> SD:
> 
> 1. Kane pinned Seth Rollins in 9:50. Kane won with the choke slam. Directly after it went into Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

What was the point of doing that to Barrett?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Who exactly did Barrett piss off?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett is such a fucking joke now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett is such a jobber! :lmao

Remember when guys said he was a future world champ!? :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

What happened to the tag match? uh???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sheamus and Barrett never disappoint, definitely watching that one.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Match was good, but wtf was the point of the Miz


----------



## Christian 99 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> What was the point of doing that to Barrett?


yas Makes more sense a Canadian wrestler will attacked him :gun:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Match was good, but wtf was the point of the Miz


Miz beat Cena in the ME of MANIA to retain the WWE title. I have no doubt in my mind he'll be WWE or WHC someday.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL Wade.

And what happened to Fandango? Surely they were pushing for a 3-way at Payback?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Christian 99 said:


> yas Makes more sense a Canadian wrestler will attacked him :gun:


We could have had Christian do it, but that would have pleased the crowd and put him in the IC hunt so :vince2 says no


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> LOL Wade.
> 
> And what happened to Fandango? Surely they were pushing for a 3-way at Payback?


Still are


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

When was the last time main event had a match announced before hand and they had the match? Like really last week Sin Cara vs Wade Barrent, this week the tag team match? it's like what the hell guys.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Priceless Blaze said:


> When was the last time main event had a match announced before hand and they had the match? Like really last week Sin Cara vs Wade Barrent, this week the tag team match? it's like what the hell guys.


Tag match? Who was scheduled.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

...

Nope, I ain't shocked or mad. Still not worse than Barrett jobbing to Bo Dallas a few months ago and Fandango this week.

But really, who did Barrett piss off? No way he gets this kind of treatment for nothing after the whole Nexus ordeal. And don't pull the in-ring crap on me, because that's never stopped anyone before, or even if you think he's bland, because again, that's never stopped anyone before. He must've said the wrong thing to the wrong person somewhere backstage in the past year or so.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Tag match? Who was scheduled.


ADR & The Miz vs Langston & Barrett


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> ADR & The Miz vs Langston & Barrett


Would actually have been a good match. Though Sheamus-Barrett was good


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good news Cesaro Won a match


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> ADR & The Miz vs Langston & Barrett


Damn, I just saw that yesterday and already forgot about it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Hurrah. Cesaro back to winning ways for a week, until he jobs on Raw to Orton/Sheamus or ADR.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

fpalm at 3MB losing again


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Tag match? Who was scheduled.





JY57 said:


> ADR & The Miz vs Langston & Barrett


As someone said and you saw this was, so that brings up my question again, when was the last time they even announced a match ahead of time, and then had it?



Xevoz said:


> Would actually have been a good match. Though Sheamus-Barrett was good


Probably is a good match, have to wait and see.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Poor Wade. Jobbing to lucky charms and the reality tv kid in a matter of minutes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Surely this has to be a big storyline for Barrett... a very stupid storyline but a storyline nontheless that will lead to Barrett getting more wins when he randomly gets a WHC shot and wins it and then doesn't lose again until he loses the title at least 6 months later, right? RIGHT!?

I'll just go back to dreaming.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Gamblor said:


> Surely this has to be a big storyline for Barrett... a very stupid storyline but a storyline nontheless that will lead to Barrett getting more wins when he randomly gets a WHC shot and wins it and then doesn't lose again until he loses the title at least 6 months later, right? RIGHT!?
> 
> I'll just go back to dreaming.


It's not like that hasn't happened before, and MITB is around the corner.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's not like that hasn't happened before, and MITB is around the corner.


Book a guy like crap, make him win MITB, that'll totally make him seem credible :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Book a guy like crap, make him win MITB, that'll totally make him seem credible :vince2


ositivity 

And the cycle continues.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

*sigh* What else is new? I don't even think I care anymore.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

1. Kane pinned Seth Rollins in 9:50. Kane won with the choke slam. Directly after it went into Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> 1. Kane pinned Seth Rollins in 9:50. Kane won with the choke slam. Directly after it went into Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns.


So I'm guessing Bryan will lose, leading into more "weak link" paranoia, Kane will try and comfort him and get rebuffed...therefore at Payback Bryan gets pinned and snaps on Kane


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> 1. Kane pinned Seth Rollins in 9:50. Kane won with the choke slam. Directly after it went into Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns.


 why can't we see Bryan vs Rollins?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I feel bad for Wade, but I'm happy Cesaro won something.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kane costs Bryan the match. Yep, Bryan is turning heel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> why can't we see Bryan vs Rollins?


Maybe being saved.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Kane costs Bryan the match. Yep, Bryan is turning heel


Wait wouldn't that make Kane heel?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> Wait wouldn't that make Kane heel?


Nope that would follow logic, so knowing WWE....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's not like that hasn't happened before, and MITB is around the corner.


While that's true, I'll be shocked if it happens for Barrett. I mean, I think even Ziggler in the build up to MITB got at least a win a month (I think). Barrett I'm pretty sure hasn't won a match since winning the title back from Miz... and before that I don't fucking know. Maybe against Kofi at some point? Meh.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> why can't we see Bryan vs Rollins?


Because Kane vs. Reings wouldn't be very good.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

So hwy is Sheamus squashing Sandow? Is this a feud now?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

When are we going to see the ball game challenge?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Gotta feeling Ambrose will get the pin on Orton. Unless RKO out of nowhere to start a feud putting Ambrose over.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gotta feeling Ambrose will get the pin on Orton. Unless RKO out of nowhere to start a feud putting Ambrose over.


Orton...putting people over?

right

_right_

Dean will probably take the pin here, and the commentators will go on about how weak they are as individuals, etc.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao 3 tables...

At least it wasn't Ryder.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Lol Kofi.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Roman got a singles match on SD?

Yay for Roman :cheer


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

No other bad ass that comes out in an ambulance, and puts somebody through 3 tables on the entire roster.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kofi's just going through his cycle.

He'll be IC/U.S. champ again by the end of the year.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I am sick of these Big E vs ADR matches. Enough already!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

3 Tables? Not happy. Should have been some jobber like Ryder


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Langston has gone over Del Rio twice in the last week. Yet it took an "injury" after a match for Ziggler to go over Del Rio.

go figure


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Big E > Ziggles? Is Ziggler a Vince guy, or a HHH guy?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Where the hell is Ziggler anyway? Can't he just show up and cut a promo?


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why the fuck does Del Rio keep losing to Big E? I mean I'm not a huge fan of Del Rio or anything, but IMO the number one contender shouldn't be losing to the champions lackey over and over.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm starting to think Big E's gonna win the title from Ziggler.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Itami said:


> Where the hell is Ziggler anyway? Can't he just show up and cut a promo?


This.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Axel uses the Perfect Plex always, I'm going to fall in love.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> *So Big E > Ziggles?* Is Ziggler a Vince guy, or a HHH guy?


I already said it, the first time he beat del Rio he got more legit than Ziggler on all his career, this second win just cemented this theory of mine.

Ziggler isn't anyone guy but Big E is a John Cena guy... Bray Wyatt is another so expect him to be booked strong on the ring too.



Heel Green Ranger said:


> Why the fuck does Del Rio keep losing to Big E? I mean *I'm not a huge fan of Del Rio or anything*, but IMO the number one contender shouldn't be losing to the champions lackey over and over.


I'm probably the biggest ADR mark here and I'm not annoyed, Big E. is shit imo but this push was going to happen when you have the top dog as one of your supporters. Also ADR is safe, Ziggler marks should fear the worst if he turns on him, a couple of months of Big E. bury the fuck out of him would be awful :S


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



RyanPelley said:


> If Axel uses the Perfect Plex always, I'm going to fall in love.


He hit one on Monday against Cena.....of course Cena kicked out


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> So Big E > Ziggles? Is Ziggler a Vince guy, or a HHH guy?


neither. he is their sell guy.

Langston is liked by both Vince and Hunter supposedly. But the the guy that is very gung ho about him is Cena (especialyl since they train together)


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wow Sin Cara goes from beating the IC champ and almost getting an IC title shot to jobbing. Yikes.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I really don't get the jobber comments. The match was 17 minutes. Jobber's don't get their asses kicked for that long, and it was apparently a very good match. The Miz segment after was stupid but it's just furthering the feud. It sounds like he had a long, good match, then got to cut a short promo and his feud will be continued and thus featured on TV. It's not great that's true but it's not bad either.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> neither. he is their sell guy.
> 
> Langston is liked by both Vince and Hunter supposedly. But the the guy that is very gung ho about him is Cena (especialyl since they train together)


Fantastic. So now we have guys getting pushes because they wipe the bench down for Cena.

:cena5


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

That Ryback segment sounds great. Hopefully a way of writing Kofi off TV, and he comes back with a different character.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

*Randy Orton Beats Dean Ambrose, after the match The Shield Interferes and Orton RKO's each of them*

Looks like that's the end of the taping.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> *Randy Orton Beats Dean Ambrose, after the match The Shield Interferes and Orton RKO's each of them*
> 
> Looks like that's the end of the taping.


You real? Would :clap if the teasing has returned to this thread.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

How many times we are going to see Langston vs. Del Rio?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I was really confused as to why they seemed to be taping so late, but then I remembered they were in Canada, so the time difference to where I am is even bigger.

Main event sounds decent, but only a few things on smackdown seemed of interest to be honest.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Sheamus/Barrett match, I enjoy when they work together.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton vs Ambrose apparently ended in another DQ.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Itami said:


> Where the hell is Ziggler anyway? Can't he just show up and cut a promo?


This.

He has a concussion. Not a broken jaw.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

it seems DB was the star once again esp at the end of smackdown according to a lot of people on twitter


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton is going to feud with Shield again. BORING!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton winning via DQ is the shock of the century


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This.
> 
> He has a concussion. Not a broken jaw.


You can't fly with a concussion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This.
> 
> He has a concussion. Not a broken jaw.


He can't travel.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

So they end Sandow's streak of being able to avoid Sheamus' brogue kick after... one week. Lol. I hate it when superior talents are treated as jobbers to inferior talents, like in this case.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Ziggler can't travel, surely he can CUT A PROMO VIA SATELLITE DUHH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Itami said:


> If Ziggler can't travel, surely he can CUT A PROMO VIA SATELLITE DUHH


I believe he's doing that on Monday.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lilou said:


> I was really confused as to why they seemed to be taping so late, but then I remembered they were in Canada, so the time difference to where I am is even bigger.
> 
> Main event sounds decent, but only a few things on smackdown seemed of interest to be honest.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the Sheamus/Barrett match, I enjoy when they work together.


I'm in Canada myself, and it definitely seems like it was taped later tonight then it usually is

As if the Shield came up empty in three matches.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



x78 said:


> Orton vs Ambrose apparently ended in another DQ.


I'll take it. I rather see a DQ win then Orton winning. Now the 3 Rkos dont bother me. Their setting up Shemaus/Orton vs The Shield after Payback.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan looked like an unquestionable future top face in the WWE after team Hell No was formed and now they want to possibly turn him heel again? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*










Riveting stuff as always.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

No Jack Swagger on any TV show this week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Iceman. said:


> No Jack Swagger on any TV show this week


I can only assume you're sad because you don't have your best insomnia prevention method available.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan needs to dump that liability Kane, costing him matches!

D-Bry needs to be World champ, at least then the champion would main event Smackdown every week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Iceman. said:


> No Jack Swagger on any TV show this week


Yeah, sucks real bad, but some good segments and matches to make up for it. :sad:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

So is Del Rio pretty much done? It looks like all angles point to Big E going face and turning on Dolph and AJ. I actually think he'd make a good face. With guys like Henry and Ryback as heel, you can't have all the huge guys be bad.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown has become way to predictable because you know every week the main event will be a tag team match of some kind. They really really really need to do something fresh and change Smackdown up somehow because it's soo boring these days.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like the WWE is going to finally get ADR the fuck outta here. Dude keeps jobbing to Big E. I say good riddance.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Iceman. said:


> No Jack Swagger on any TV show this week


Yeah. It would have been fun to get a GO HOME! GO HOME! chant going if he and Colter were part of any of the Canada shows.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> So is Del Rio pretty much done? It looks like all angles point to Big E going face and turning on Dolph and AJ. I actually think he'd make a good face. With guys like Henry and Ryback as heel, you can't have all the huge guys be bad.


I could see a triple threat match happening between Ziggler/Big E/Del Rio at Payback. Big E will say he deserves a World title shot considering he's beaten the no.1 contender twice. And boom, one of the GMs makes it a triple threat match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wade Barrett in a 17 minute match?

:mancini2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Wade Barrett in a 17 minute match?
> 
> :mancini2


And everyone's saying it was a damn good match. Problem?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

This is one of those go nowhere episodes I hope, because otherwise I feel Shield are getting dangerously close to being stuck in midcard limbo like Cesaro, Sandow or Barrett 2.0 before them what against Orton and Kane. I'm probably just exaggerating.

On the other hand, the perfect-plex is back!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown is basically a glorified televised house show at this point.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

*"Theodore Long came out and restarted the match as a 6 man tag match (may have been a dark match)"*

Oh Teddy.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Wade Barrett in a 17 minute match?
> 
> :mancini2


Long matches is exactly where Barrett excels. He doesn't come off well in short TV matches, his slow paced brawling lends itself to lengthy matches, and his previous ones with Sheamus were great.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bloodbath said:


> Smackdown is basically a glorified televised house show at this point.


So be it. I had a ton of fun regardless.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

All squash matches except Shield ones, which will lead to another, already done 6-man tag match?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



denjin09 said:


> All squash matches except Shield ones, which will lead to another, already done 6-man tag match?


Orton/Kane/Bryan vs The Shield was the Dark Match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like another interesting show that'll be much better than Raw. Think I might actually check out the Sheamus/Barrett match as Sheamus is one of the few guys who has been able to get a watchable match out of Barrett.

Orton vs Ambrose getting over 10 minutes with both being protected is great too. Would have laughed just for the reactions if Orton went over another midcard champion clean, though. :lol


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stanford said:


> So be it. I had a ton of fun regardless.


Oh you were there? Give some detailed report then! :~D


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Overall it was a great show. WWE kept the crowd going with video packages during breaks. Daniel Bryan was by far the fan favorite.


:bryan that overness


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Another Big. E vs Del Rio match? Fucking hell. 4 in the last 2 weeks. (2 Raw, 2 Smackdown)


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



123bigdave said:


> Another Big. E vs Del Rio match? Fucking hell. 4 in the last 2 weeks. (2 Raw, 2 Smackdown)


One of those was on Main Event not Smackdown but whatever you are right they already have 4 matches, I watched 2 of them they were short so I'm not annoyed this one it's gonna be short too.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Also Kofi's brief push is over by the looks of things.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

The guys Ryback put in the ambulance, are they gonna get fired or just disappear from TV. I dont get whats the point of that atm.

Seth losing isnt a big deal, so excited to his one on one match Friday. Looks like SD is the Shields show. Each member get matches over 9 minutes.

Really seems a story with Big E claiming to be #1 contender is in the works since he has beaten Del Rio twice already.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



ChromeMan said:


> I could see a triple threat match happening between Ziggler/Big E/Del Rio at Payback. Big E will say he deserves a World title shot considering he's beaten the no.1 contender twice. And boom, one of the GMs makes it a triple threat match.


Yeah, one of the commentators already hyped it a bit. I think it was JBL who did so.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Seems like an ok SD edition. going to check out the Barrett/Sheamus match 2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett/Sheamus
Orton/Cesaro
Sheamus/Sandow

We see at least one of these every week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Ziggler isn't coming back for a bit, make an interim championship and have Big E and ADR wrestle for it at Payback.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> If Ziggler isn't coming back for a bit, make an interim championship and have Big E and ADR wrestle for it at Payback.


What's the difference between this and number 1 contender match?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn, poor Barrett. Forget the long match with Sheamus, that's one thing. But they continue to let Miz make him his bitch. 

Oh, and Big E/Del Rio round 4. 

TAG MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good to see Shield in the spotlight once again, on Smackdown!


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Iceman. said:


> No Jack Swagger on any TV show this week


Jack Swagger is actually on vacation, which is why he wasn’t used at this week’s WWE TV tapings. One could speculate the feeling was the Tea Party Gimmick wouldn’t get the kind of heat in Canada it gets in the United States so it was a good time for him to get time off.

From his Twitter


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> What's the difference between this and number 1 contender match?


I'd imagine so one can at least claim to have been champion, and to be honest, something like that makes sense. Ziggler still gets to be champion, but there's something to fight for for ADR etc.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Matches appear to be ok but a very predicatable smackdown. A few thoughts without seeing the show.

Big. E ties up his series with ADR.

WWE protecting their future golden child Roman Reigns by having him as the only member of The Shield to get a win (are they ever gonna let Roman lose the way the have Ambrose and Rollins lose). 

With Kofi out of the picture I can't see anyone who could face Ambrose for the US Title at payback. Are we gonna get Orton/Hell No vs. The Shield?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*










hot dayum


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm hoping for a Ziggler vs Alberto at payback and a triple threat at MITB with Langston. It will be worth it. Especially the whole "will he turn now" idea. At Summerslam I'm expecting Jericho vs Ziggler for the WHC title and Langston vs Miz for IC championship. 

I want to hope that they put off Langston's turn until early next year like Batista and have Ziggler vs Big E at Wrestlemania (because come on...Wrestlemania needs big time moments). Lets be real. Rock vs Brock, a Cena title match and another Undertaker victory do nothing for WWE post mania.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't see why everyone's overreacting about Barret's segment. He got to have a competative match with a guy who is WAY out of his league talent and popularity-wise, then started up a fued with Miz after getting some mic time.

Barret has to have one be put over on him during a fued, otherwise it's a shitty fued. I see nothing wrong with that Barret segment. At all. If anything I would argue he was given a push by being booked to fight Sheamus that closely and nearly win multiple times.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



SinJackal said:


> I don't see why everyone's overreacting about Barret's segment. *He got to have a competative match with a guy who is WAY out of his league talent* and popularity-wise, then started up a fued with Miz after getting some mic time.
> 
> Barret has to have one be put over on him during a fued, otherwise it's a shitty fued. I see nothing wrong with that Barret segment. At all. If anything I would argue he was given a push by being booked to fight Sheamus that closely and nearly win multiple times.


Being a worse talent than Sheamus? damn I'm not a fan of Barret but that would make him worse than shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Man Bryan is so over it's crazy. Just listen to that crowd explode at everything he does in both his match and at the very end of the show.

Here's the link to watch the international version now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

That ending sequence with Daniel Bryan taking out the Shield was awesome. The smaller guys may not be able to powerlift opponents like John Cena or Mark Henry, but they do have speed. That is a good way to show-case the smaller guys with their speed and agility. The crowd ate it up too.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Just watched the international version and as other said fuck is Bryan over. In general great match between Kane and Rollins and good matches in general, didnt skipped any second. Great showcase of wrestling!!


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*this smackdown was super epic!*

Best part in this smackdown:
Orton is giving Ambrose a DDT from the middle rope.
Cole: "planting DDT!".
JBL: "what was that?".
Cole: (realized he made a mistake) "That was vintage Orton!"

The GOAT is finally getting his push!!!

Am I the only one that really likes when Cole is saying "vintage Orton"?


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

The ending was awesome. Daniel Bryan should be WWE champion!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

My God is Bryan over like a motherfucker

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Funniest part was when the whole crowd is doing the yes thing, Orton and Kane get back in the ring and just start clapping for Bryan too. I don't think they had a clue what to do at that moment other than to stand there. :lol


----------



## RM1902 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Very good Smackdown. Better than Raw actually.

As others have said, Daniel Bryan was over like crazy.

One thing I didn't like - Dean Ambrose getting a jobber entrance for his match v Randy Orton.:no:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



T-Zone said:


> Jack Swagger is actually on vacation, which is why he wasn’t used at this week’s WWE TV tapings. One could speculate the feeling was the Tea Party Gimmick wouldn’t get the kind of heat in Canada it gets in the United States so it was a good time for him to get time off.
> 
> From his Twitter


I believe he wasn't allowed into Canada because of his DUI with pot arrest not too long ago actually.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

That ending was mindblowing.... I've been a huge D'Bry fan since his ROH days and finally WWE are letting him show all his talent, the fact he is already ludicrously over is just icing on the cake. That yes chant he lead after single handedly demolishing the shield was a beautiful moment.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> Man Bryan is so over it's crazy. Just listen to that crowd explode at everything he does in both his match and at the very end of the show.
> 
> Here's the link to watch the international version now.


HOLY SHIT THAT ENDING. Motherfucking Daniel Bryan is cleaning house against The Shield :faint: :yes


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Kalashnikov said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT ENDING. Motherfucking Daniel Bryan is cleaning house against The Shield :faint: :yes


And because of that insane intensity he brings, it's totally believable. He's every bit as intense as Benoit in this current storyline and it shouldn't ever stop going forward. Everything he's doing lately is great and I love it. He needs to continue wiith the vicious stomps, MMA elbows, suplex's, and just general aggressive badassery.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> And because of that insane intensity he brings, it's totally believable. He's every bit as intense as Benoit in their current storyline and it shouldn't ever stop going forward. Everyone he's doing lately is great and I love it. He needs to continue wiith the vicious stomps, MMA elbows, suplex's, and just general aggressive badassery.


Agreed, and this is what I've been asking for since his US Champ days. He can just bring the intensity and know how (submission mastery) that makes it believable for a smaller guy to beat the big ones. Perfect for an underdog main eventer. PLEASE WWE, don't fuck this up!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

The ending was good. Bryan came off as a person conducting an orchestra. Decent match with Reigns too. D-Bry is easily the MVP of WWE right now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



Kalashnikov said:


> Agreed, and this is what I've been asking for since his US Champ days. He can just bring the intensity and know how (submission mastery) that makes it believable for a smaller guy to beat the big ones. Perfect for an underdog main eventer. PLEASE WWE, don't fuck this up!


Agreed. And it looks like the much-desired seriousness and aggression is coming. He can work a heel if that's what WWE wants, but hopefully they keep him as a face (and don't just let him fight heels; let him face both faces and heels when his push happens)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

HOLY SHIT! COLE DID IT AGAIN!

"WHAT A THORW" :cole1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan's little ass is a damn star. 
Jeezus.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan needs to end every RAW and Samackdown after kicking somebody's ass...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*

Awesome ending! Bryan is so much fun to watch right now.

His aggression works so good when he is face and helps pump up the crowd. For the love of god dont turn him heel!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Not bad, for a Vanilla Midget


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

No Charisma!


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

Show your balls!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So happy Bryan is starting to get more TV time and character development.

:clap WWE. Well done.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Reigns is a monster


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Sheamus is a fantastic worker but his character is really not a face.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed the show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-5312013.html

Overall thoughts: The show had a bunch of okay to good things on it with the highlight being Daniel Bryan saving the day at the end. That part is must see, but the rest isn't.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you kidding me?!?!?! That was the most awesome 120 second span I've ever seen. Daniel Bryan OBLITERATED the Shield all by himself, with 20,000 people foaming at the mouth. The entire feeaking arena cheered him on like he was one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. I would pay $500 to see Vince McMahon and HHH's faces as they saw that ending and the response from the audience. Even Randy Orton was speechless and looking at Bryan like he was thinking "Holy fucking shit! What did I just witness?!?!" Meanwhile, Kane was so hopped up with legitimate joy as if Bryan had just won the WWE title. 

The Daniel Bryan Danielson Era has arrived, and we're about to see one of the best wrestlers of all time in his absolute prime go on an incredible run that will be talked about decades from now when it is all said and done. The kids are in love with him and there is literally no significant demographic that outright hates him. All it would take to turn Cena at this point would be to brutalize Daniel Bryan at summerslam and Kayfabe break his leg. Keep Bryan out until he wins the Rumble and goes on to challenge Cena at Wrestlmania 30, where he gets one of the biggest pops in wrestling history as he finally becomes the WWE champion. It writes itself.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

CUT THE BEARD,and let him be top face on Smackdown! and push him in WHC picture....

that is all I'm asking.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty good Smackdown overall. 

Sandow and Sheamus had a very nice little segment. I maybe alone here but it's starting to look like a start of a push for Sandow. Just facing Sheamus at Payback and making it a competitive match would be huge for him. 
Also as I watched that, I thought to myself that somewhere along the way when's he's ready, Shaun Ricker should become Sandow's apprentice. He could definitely work the role well. Just look at his promos. 

The Shield's matches delivered as always. I like how they're building up the Kane-Daniel Bryan thing.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

:vince3

DAMMIT!!!! I forgot to review the SD script again!


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Bah gawd that ending, Bryan was an absolute beast. The man is over as a motherfucker, would be an absolute shame if they turned him now.

Ryback Ikea-ing Kofi was damn entertaining too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Vince, Bryan is a star just waiting to explode into greatness. Quit trying to make and push your machines and push the ones made by the fans.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What's with all the german suplexes lately? Me likey!

Edit: on a side note, hopefully this is the hard proof that Bryan should be the shoe-in to win the rumble. Not even close for anyone else.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

YES!! And it starts off right!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

here comes a 40 minute match. I'm half :mark: half fpalm because this is becoming back and back tag repeat tag matches.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Was that an upside down indian deathlock + elbows to the face?? That was pretty cool by Bryan!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Crucifix into no-lock that was cool


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just finished watching Smackdown, and this is like the 4th or 5th straight week in a row where Smackdown has been pretty good. Many people feared that the WWE product will go down the shitter after Extreme Rules, but so far, things are not that bad for both Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Major lol at Kane yelling back to Bryan "you are in the best in the world!"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Two good matches back to back. Can't remember the last time I said that about Raw.

God, Iove Bryan's and Kane's interactions :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kane being a mark, lol. I love him in this weird peacekeeper role, after being the guy trying to kill Zack Ryder last year for no reason.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao I love Sandow!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Sandow is gold. This is the most interesting thing I've seen from wwe all year


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that is such a shit suit. HE should have gotten one tailored; that makes him look silly. fat too.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sandow is actually funny here. Sheamus makes me sick.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Skyfall said:


> that is such a shit suit. HE should have gotten one tailored; that makes him look silly. fat too.


I was just thinking how he couldn't get a tailored suit. Just hilariously ridiculous.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheamus has no mic skill, sorry.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Sandow needs to be given more then jobbing to sheamus. He has a gift


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow owning Sheamus.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

"EVERYBODY HERE DOES NOT COUNT" God Sandow is amazing


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:mark: That look!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Sandow owning Sheamus and the crowd.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

' Show him your balls' chants! :lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL "Show your balls!" Then Sandows face!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow is cracking me up:

"IS THERE ONE ADULT IN THE ARENA HERE TONIGHT?!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Very much enjoying this smackdown...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

IS THERE NO END TO MY TALENT?

I don't know if I've ever hated Sheamus more. He's the Irish Cena.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

"I am also a magician is there no end to my talent" lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF? Did Sheamus just throw the mic at Sandow's junk?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm watching Axel for dat finisher.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheamus' idiot license was renewed another year.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So why does Miz get to host a talk show and not Sandow? 

Dat WWE logic! :vince4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I kinda hope that if they're gonna put Kane and Bryan to feud against one another, that Kane is the one to turn. I mean that way we could have a badass face Daniel Bryan, and a monster heel Kane. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I love Sheamus but Sandow keeps owning him. Mental power>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Physical power.

Thanks for making Sheamus look like an idiot 2 weeks in a row though. :

I only wish that Sheamus was getting beat up tonight, as well.

Lol. Poor Sandow. 

:angel


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Axel! Did Santino ever get to touch the beard?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH and John Cena quit.....................Axel's got a point.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

"that was cute" even the announcers have to admit that the promo was shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT PERFECTPLEX.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat soundboard edited heat....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

backpackstunner said:


> "that was cute" even the announcers have to admit that the promo was shit


I hate it. This is a new guy trying to get over and Cole buried it. Doesn't matter if you like Axel or not, the announcers shouldn't be doing that shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

does anyone else love Lilian > 1/2 the smackdown roster?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ALLLLLLBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTOOOOOO NO REACTIONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

One of these days Big E is going to have an extreme wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The seeds being planted for the split already. Big E not acknowledging AJ for helping him out. You know that girl hates being ignored. Poor Ziggy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, I'm so sick of hearing "It is THUNDEROUS in MetLife!".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

here comes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTqwnMWiH1I


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:ryback I am Satan, I am Lucifer!

unk4 Bitch please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could watch Kofi get powerbombed through tables all night long.

#FEEDHIMMOAR

"Watch all of this on the WWE APP." :cole3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao I can't this seriously at all. Especially when he finishes with "Ryback Rules".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that was a damn good match, and the after part was fucking awesome for both of them.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Passion of the Kingston.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good match between Jericho and Rhodes. I wish Rhodes would get a push, I love the Alabama slam.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton closing a show? Gotta love it. The guy is never anywhere near a title picture, never gets a storyline, but wins almost all his matches and closes shows. Weirdest booked wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Ambrose? Damn it, now his career is over.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

As much as I love the Shield, I'm curious to see Ambrose's character once they split up. He plays "psychotic" so well and the announcers play it up too. Sounds wonderful lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN 

If someone had to take out the Shield, I'm glad it was him.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Look at dat crowd!!!! :mark: :mark:

Put the WWE belt on DA GOAT!! I don't care if he eats it. Bryan needs to be my champ within a year!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh shit what an ending! 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

DBry going beast mode was even better the second time around. :bryan


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

*Funny thing is though if it was Kane, Randy, Sheamus, Cena or someone else who did that to the Shield. All these threads would be about how the Shield was 'buried'.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why not Daniel Bryan? Why not NOW? :bryan :yes


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

It was alright. The only great part was Bryan cleaning house to close the show.

To be fair though, Sandow carried that segment with Sheamus. Nothing on the show was horrible or anything, there's just nothing to really look forward to after the show, aside from Bryan's direction.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



YunisTaker said:


> *Funny thing is though if it was Kane, Randy, Sheamus, Cena or someone else who did that to the Shield. All these threads would be about how the Shield was 'buried'.*


That's because those guys are already pushed to where they should be, where as seeing Bryan getting a push to do that is.....awesome!

Daniel Bryan should still be fighting for one of the 2 heavyweight titles, which ever he holds would mean more to me.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

YunisTaker said:


> *Funny thing is though if it was Kane, Randy, Sheamus, Cena or someone else who did that to the Shield. All these threads would be about how the Shield was 'buried'.*




THIS!!! :clap


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

Nah, cause the shield didn't look weak, D Bry just looked out of this world insanely fast. Where as Kane, Randy, Sheamus or Cena in order to defeat all 3 shield members like that would have required the shield to look either like idiots or weak because they just don't have the speed to switch from one to the other like that.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Nah, cause the shield didn't look weak, D Bry just looked out of this world insanely fast. Where as Kane, Randy, Sheamus or Cena in order to defeat all 3 shield members like that would have required the shield to look either like idiots or weak because they just don't have the speed to switch from one to the other like that.


I'd have to agree. Sheamus and company would have all three men beat on them and then just go superman and kick their asses. Bryan's offense was so quick, he didn't get hit so his offense on taking all three on plus he had Kane distracting Reigns a bit as well.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

I only liked how all the members of The Shield had a match on the show. It was a decent episode of Smackdown, it wasn't anything special.


----------



## xx1trueking1xx (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

They really need to stop giving Axel a mic, he doesn't even have good mannerisms when he's talking. Let Heyman do his job people.

On the other hand, DAT perfect-plex! :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Dean Ambrose shined in the main event with Randy Orton*

It's great to see Orton in the main event again. It's been way too long. And i enjoyed the match seeing Ambrose hold his own in a singles match against the Viper. What's your thoughts on the match and the ending?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought Daniel Bryan was losing steam for a while but lately he's been turning things up to an 11; it's amazing. Also, if WWE can keep up the back and forth thing they got going on with Team Hell No and The Shield, then they have the start of a nice tag-title thing going on. I love the intensity between the two teams and the fact they're featured a lot on each show.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Apex Predator said:


> It's great to see Orton in the main event again. It's been way too long. And i enjoyed the match seeing Ambrose hold his own in a singles match against the Viper. What's your thoughts on the match and the ending?


The match proposed a horrible dilemma to me. I was an Orton mark when he broke off from Evolution. Ambrose is also one of my current favorites. On a fan level, I couldn't even choose who I wanted to win! 

It's definitely great to see Orton look like he has some direction. I wouldn't mind seeing an Orton/Ambrose feud over the US Title. It would continue to give Orton some direction, and allowing Ambrose to show case his stuff in singles competition, getting a couple wins over Orton under his belt would help other fans see the potential Ambrose has (if they havent already). I'm sure not everyone watches FCW/NXT. I don't see how it couldn't benefit both of them. 

Was really curious how it would end. I really didn't care who would win, but I didnt think of the usual interrupt the match tactic, even though I should have, haha.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

I knew it would be a finish like that, it was a logical move. Great back and forth match between the two, glad to see they didnt just feed he US Champion to Orton like they do with the IC Champion to Sheamus on a weekly basis.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Xander Leon said:


> The match proposed a horrible dilemma to me. I was an Orton mark when he broke off from Evolution. Ambrose is also one of my current favorites. On a fan level, I couldn't even choose who I wanted to win!
> 
> It's definitely great to see Orton look like he has some direction. I wouldn't mind seeing an Orton/Ambrose feud over the US Title. It would continue to give Orton some direction, and allowing Ambrose to show case his stuff in singles competition, getting a couple wins over Orton under his belt would help other fans see the potential Ambrose has (if they havent already). I'm sure not everyone watches FCW/NXT. I don't see how it couldn't benefit both of them.
> 
> Was really curious how it would end. I really didn't care who would win, but I didnt think of the usual interrupt the match tactic, even though I should have, haha.


Sounds like you were stuck in a dilemma. It's good that your not a biased fan and call it like it is. I think they both can benefit from matchs together. And both are known to be heels so it's a great angle to see what chemistry they'll have in the future.


----------



## BobEric (May 22, 2013)

Til he got destroyed by the flying goat!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

i think a feud between randy and ambrose would be a hell of a lot better if ambrose was a singles guy.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



BoothBayBruce said:


> i think a feud between randy and ambrose would be a hell of a lot better if ambrose was a singles guy.


Eventually..the shield will break off into different direction kinda like Nexus. It just has to be the right timing and booking. (Y)


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIKTZ36MM0Q

Epic Bryan


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



YunisTaker said:


> *Funny thing is though if it was Kane, Randy, Sheamus, Cena or someone else who did that to the Shield. All these threads would be about how the Shield was 'buried'.*


No surprise..unlike them, he's actually an underdog.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

I bet some of you were jizzing with that ending.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

I'm not sure why anyone would think Randy Orton fighting for the U.S. title would be a good idea. Shouldn't he be WAY above that by now?

Ambrose vs. Orton has some potential for a future rivalry perhaps, but not now, and not for that title.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

At this point, Orton is at that level. Vince will never let him hold a world title again, so he might as well compete for a midcard title instead. Let him beat Barrett for the IC title.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



YunisTaker said:


> *Funny thing is though if it was Kane, Randy, Sheamus, Cena or someone else who did that to the Shield. All these threads would be about how the Shield was 'buried'.*


That is more or less what happened to Nexus, and the problem with it is that it happened far too often... to the point where Nexus looked powerless and insubstantial. The main issue that arose from this was that the fans never perceived the group as a genuine threat to the roster. If those names you mentioned did it one time and the feud was executed in such a way where The Shield could bounce back and come out looking like a forced to be reckoned with (they'd have to), then no one really suffers in the long run. 

Bryan coming out and clearing the ring to end Smackdown was hardly the same thing in your post. Bryan and Kane have lost numerous times against The Shield recently... even dropping the Tag Team titles to them at the last PPV. Having The Shield win every battle is quite an overkill, and it's not like Bryan has been presented on the same level as Cena or Orton. They need to balance it out a little bit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

As big a fan I am of Ambrose I thought the match was pretty poor. There didn't seem to be any chemistry between them. Big E put on a better performance than Ambrose this week aim sad to say.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



NO! said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would think Randy Orton fighting for the U.S. title would be a good idea. Shouldn't he be WAY above that by now?
> 
> Ambrose vs. Orton has some potential for a future rivalry perhaps, but not now, and not for that title.


He certainly is way above what the mid card title have been in the past decade or so. That's one of the big problems WWE has right now. They put far too much distance between thier mid card titles and the main even stars. That's one of the things that lowered the credibility of those titles to obscurity. 

I think Orton being around the US title is a good thing overall. A quality program between he and Ambrose could go a long way to closing that gap a bit, and making a mid card title something to be desired. The mid card title holders, while being below the top stars, should still seem like legit threats at any level. It would really serve them well to have main even talent mixed in the mid card title picture more often. It would serve them even more if the mid carders got one over on the main eventers from time to time, cleanly, and not in a fluke victory sort of way. These two can have just that sort of program, and possible long rivalry.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

For some reason, I picture Dean using a Cutter. Doesn't have to be a jumping cutter, but I literally picture him using any sort of cutter. 

Good much between both of em though. Been finding Orton a bore lately, but his matches are always great.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Apex Predator said:


> It's great to see Orton in the main event again. *It's been way too long.* And i enjoyed the match seeing Ambrose hold his own in a singles match against the Viper. What's your thoughts on the match and the ending?


He was in the main event last week, what the fuck are you talking about? fpalm


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I enjoyed the show. The Ambrose / Orton match was pretty damn good. 

They really are going out of their way to protect the shield from ever losing clean. The finish has to be a DQ etc. I hope they have a direction for this.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

the show was good and the ending with Bryan taking out the shield was epic


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a pretty fair show for the most part, but fortunately Orton versus Ambrose, the Sandow and Sheamus segment and anything involving the very much in-form Bryan made it worth watching. And to be fair there weren't any terrible matches outside of the ones mentioned, so I'll take that for a SmackDown. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I bet some of you were jizzing with that ending.


multiple times


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

I wonder if people get how much these titles are already being elevated due to the people their on. They are on 3 guys who are on every show, who have dominating smackdown on a weekly basis and have already made a name for themselves. Now if wwe can just give Ambrose some competition.

Speaking of which.

I was originally against the idea, think Orton too big for the title, but thinking abojt it now, thats why it works. If a guy like Orton cares enough about the title to go after it, than the wwe universe will care about it as wel. Elevation by association, he doesnt even need to hold the title to help build it up.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*

One of the best Smackdown's of the year. No bullshit, just pure wrestling throughout the show (apart from Sheamus/Sandow segment, which was still hilarious). Oh and Daniel Bryan is a machine.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

About to watch SD and mostly for this match. Orton in the main event is always good although I wish he would become World Champion again.



NO! said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would think Randy Orton fighting for the U.S. title would be a good idea. Shouldn't he be WAY above that by now?
> 
> Ambrose vs. Orton has some potential for a future rivalry perhaps, but not now, and not for that title.


Exactly. Orton was already above the US Title 7 years ago when he _won_ the championship for Booker T. Now as a 9-time World Champion, it makes absolutely no sense for him to settle for a midcard title.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed Smackdown this week, Kane/Rollins, Jericho/Rhodes and Orton/Ambrose were all good matches and Sandow was once again hilarious in his segment with Sheamus.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Choke2Death said:


> About to watch SD and mostly for this match. Orton in the main event is always good although I wish he would become World Champion again.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Orton was already above the US Title 7 years ago when he _won_ the championship for Booker T. Now as a 9-time World Champion, it makes absolutely no sense for him to settle for a midcard title.


Some think he has no chance in hell getting a world title again. And above i meant it's great seeing him more in the the main event as a singles competitor where he belongs. He can help put over talent and reach his goal aswell.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

Was brilliant, enjoyed smackdown so much that I'm watching all sheild matches again. :bryan2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



DatKidMog said:


> Was brilliant, enjoyed smackdown so much that I'm watching all sheild matches again. :bryan2


Some clown said The Shield got buried tonight.  I think they're being groomed to be singles competitor's.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

I really enjoyed the Ambrose match, I have enjoyed all his matches recently though


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

I enjoy them too. He has talent and look forward to see him become bigger and better. His style isn't like everyone on the roster which makes it cool.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



NO! said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would think Randy Orton fighting for the U.S. title would be a good idea. Shouldn't he be WAY above that by now?
> 
> Ambrose vs. Orton has some potential for a future rivalry perhaps, but not now, and not for that title.


I agree. Orton and Ambrose is a world title feud.



Dexter Morgan said:


> At this point, Orton is still at an Elite level. Vince will let him hold a world title again, one day and he shouldn't compete for a midcard title. Let him fight for a world title.


Fixed.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

Ambrose is too entertaining a character to be stuck in a long-form feud with Boreton. That is all.


----------



## I'mAVinceRussoGuy (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

He looked great, but I was more impressed with Orton. When the hell is he going to get back in the main event scene on Raw? He's barely even in it on Smackdown now.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

:cole3 WHAT A THROW! 

....... Its a fucking german suplex!!! A GERMAN.... SUPLEX!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I really don't think their turning him heel, the ending of Smackdown kina made me think that. 

But holy shit that ending. :mark: My favorite segment of 2013 easily.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

rollins solo isn't the as good as in tag matches. he did that jumping tornado ddt that was great, but outside of that it was kinda mediocre performance. the slower pacing of a singles match with kane didn't suit him at all.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

CurryKingDH said:


> :cole3 WHAT A THROW!
> 
> ....... Its a fucking german suplex!!! A GERMAN.... SUPLEX!


glad to see i'm not the only one that was annoyed by that. i'd like to "throw" cole into a dumpster.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



RKO85 said:


> I agree. Orton and Ambrose is a world title feud.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


I didn't really mean star power wise. I just meant because he is banned from winning a world title. I actually hate it when Superstars win midard titles AFTER holding a world title. Even when Jericho did it I hated it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

This didn't used to be a big thing, though. HBK had several IC runs after his first World title, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

Ambrose has such fluidity. Its excellent.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Asenath said:


> This didn't used to be a big thing, though. HBK had several IC runs after his first World title, if I remember correctly.


Triple H won the IC title like 3 times I think. HBK did win the European title, but that was a big deal at the time.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

he was good, but i don't know if i would say he "shined". daniel bryan shined for sure. ambrose was thought to be the best all-around wrestler of the shield when he got called up so it's not surprising to see him have a good solid match even with orton. 

i'm more disappointed in rollins than impressed with ambrose. rollins in shield tag matches had really impressed me and surprised me cuz all i ever heard or read about was ambrose. in several matches, i thought he was the best performer. he kinda sucked with kane on smackdown. the slower pacing of a singles match didn't suit him at all. outside of the jumping tornado ddt, he was subpar. i mean i'm comparing him to himself in tag matches. he set the bar kinda high in tag matches.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

It was ite. I'm just curious to see what direction The Shield is going with heading towards the next PPV. The Shield vs. Hell No/Orton with all titles on the line??


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Nah, cause the shield didn't look weak, D Bry just looked out of this world insanely fast. Where as Kane, Randy, Sheamus or Cena in order to defeat all 3 shield members like that would have required the shield to look either like idiots or weak because they just don't have the speed to switch from one to the other like that.


I wish I could give rep for this!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown "LIKES"
-Tag team Teddy sign.

-Daniel Bryan turning Super Saiyan on The Shield in the main event match between Orton/Ambrose. Bryan was hella badass and the fans were so into it. Awesome stuff. Bryan needs to go solo. Oh yeah, the Orton/Ambrose match was good too.

-Sandow/Sheamus segment was gold again. Sheamus was made to look like a fool while Sandow continues to show everyone why he is the "Intellectual Savior." 

-Jericho had a good match with Cody Rhodes too although I am tired of seeing Cody being a jobber.

-Curtis Axel and that Perfect Plex on Sin Cara.

This was an overall solid show.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Dexter Morgan said:


> I didn't really mean star power wise. I just meant because he is banned from winning a world title. *I actually hate it when Superstars win midard titles AFTER holding a world title.* Even when Jericho did it I hated it.


I agree.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Dexter Morgan said:


> Triple H won the IC title like 3 times I think. HBK did win the European title, but that was a big deal at the time.


Times have changed. Different era. Different generation.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If Barrett loses his title at payback it can only be described as an official burial. I mean if you lose every match, get constantly one upped by a shit like the Miz, then it's definitely a full blown burial.


----------



## m00se (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: this smackdown was super epic!*



Ekaf said:


> One of the best Smackdown's of the year. No bullshit, just pure wrestling throughout the show (apart from Sheamus/Sandow segment, which was still hilarious). Oh and Daniel Bryan is a machine.


Agreed, I'm starting to prefer Smackdown to Raw for this reason, more wrestling and less sh*te recaps


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I still think Curtis Axel is a bland generic dude who can't talk, doesn't have charisma or character and lives of his father's fame. Not a bad worker, but doesn't stand out in the slightest.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Marked HARD for that ending.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hazuki said:


> I really don't think their turning him heel, the ending of Smackdown kina made me think that.
> 
> But holy shit that ending. :mark: My favorite segment of 2013 easily.


They're* unk4


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*

Yeah Dean did put on a great match with Randy his hard work over the years is paying off


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose shined in the main event with Randy Orton*

*William Regal said it right, Ambrose is everyone's perfect opponent for the next 10 years.*


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



Apex Predator said:


> I enjoy them too. He has talent and look forward to see him become bigger and better. His style isn't like everyone on the roster which makes it cool.


I watched some of his promo's from FCW when I started to get back into wrestling. But seeing his style during a singles match sealed it for me, and now I'm an Ambrose mark. It's very unique to me, and entertaining to watch. :mark:



PrinceofPunk16 said:


> I wonder if people get how much these titles are already being elevated due to the people their on. They are on 3 guys who are on every show, who have dominating smackdown on a weekly basis and have already made a name for themselves. Now if wwe can just give Ambrose some competition.
> 
> Speaking of which.
> 
> I was originally against the idea, think Orton too big for the title, but thinking abojt it now, thats why it works. If a guy like Orton cares enough about the title to go after it, than the wwe universe will care about it as wel. Elevation by association, he doesnt even need to hold the title to help build it up.


This is what I was getting at. People need a reason to give a damn about the mid card titles. The US title has a good thing going for it. It has a champion they are booking to defend it. Where was the IC Champion during ER? Oh, right, he was doing a pre/post show instead of defending his title. For the love of god let's not have another title fall like that.

Now we need someone to compete for that title. Orton already has a on going issue with the Shield. He also just came off a feud with the Big Show. He needs some direction, and FAST, before they go back to his previous booking of: Come out, get pops from the crowd, RKO, win. No direction once in a while is alright, but otherwise we need to get back to the days of everyone being built up to have a feud.

Yeah, Orton's a 9 time WWE+WHC Champion. Jericho's the first ever Undisputed Champion, who's given a couple rubs to Fandango. I would much rather watch Ambrose put on great matches back to back and building his name up with someone like Randy Orton, than watching him get pushed up to the top like Curtis Axel or jobbing out to people like Sheamus. An Orton feud seems like it would fit perfectly to me.



Dexter Morgan said:


> I didn't really mean star power wise. I just meant because he is banned from winning a world title. I actually hate it when Superstars win midard titles AFTER holding a world title. Even when Jericho did it I hated it.


I agree as well. But I think it would be a great chance to give Randy some direction. Beating random mid-carders time after time will get Cena-stale in a very short time. A feud is definitely the better idea of the two. 

Off Topic: Can't wait for the next season of Dexter!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose shined in the main event with Randy Orton*



CRIMSON said:


> *William Regal said it right, Ambrose is everyone's perfect opponent for the next 10 years.*


Regal tells is straight up like it is. I think he should be Raw's GM.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose shined in the main event with Randy Orton*

Loved it. Would like to see them main even that one again this coming week. SD has been better than Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Watching now and it's been a good show great matches as usual and the Sheamus/Sandow seg was definitely better than the last. Sandow was trolling hard and Sheamus had the crowd chanting "show him your ball" :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Dean Ambrose Shined Tonight With Randy Orton*



NO! said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would think Randy Orton fighting for the U.S. title would be a good idea. Shouldn't he be WAY above that by now?


He is above that and that's a problem. If Orton was booked for a US Title opportunity, he would win. He wouldn't put over anyone, Ambrose wouldn't get anything out if it, and Orton would be saddled with a meaningless title.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Dean Ambrose shined in the main event with Randy Orton*

Ambrose looks great. Orton looked better, much better than he has in ages and its probably down to the fact he was in a ring with a decent competitor rather than useless meaningless matches with random opponents. The end of smackdown was great to be honest! Ambrose vs Orton and then GOAT (pun intended) Bryan !! :mark:


----------



## monzaguy (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: 5/29 Main Event + 5/31 Smackdown Spoilers*



iDogBea said:


> Roman got a singles match on SD?
> 
> Yay for Roman :cheer


Who has to carry him this time?


----------



## monzaguy (Jun 7, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So why does Miz get to host a talk show and not Sandow?
> 
> Dat WWE logic! :vince4


Because Miz has been with the company longer and SANDOW "sucks"


----------



## monzaguy (Jun 7, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The seeds being planted for the split already. Big E not acknowledging AJ for helping him out. You know that girl hates being ignored. Poor Ziggy.


ZIGGY called A.J. "trailer trash" a week later theyre an "item"
since his ducking "Alberto rematch" romour has it that A.J. did
the hot and heavy with none other than Big "E" on video yet and 
Ziggy will defend said title against Big "E" sometimes truth is 
stranger than fiction.


----------

